

Chrome's Most Visited. What does it mean for WebMynd, Iterasi, or even Rescutime? - rokhayakebe

TheChrome's Most Visited paired with its own Search feature. What does it mean for WebMynd and Iterasi, even Rescuetime?
======
byrneseyeview
It gives Rescuetime a sales pitch: "Don't you wish Chrome's 'Most Visited'
feature was more than a top-ten list?"

------
arockwell
I don't think Rescuetime has anything to be worried about since they're focus
is not on search, but on showing you exactly where you spend, which is not
what google chrome shows you.

~~~
rokhayakebe
What about WebMynd, Iterasi?

~~~
arockwell
Its kinda of hard to say. I wouldn't worry about chrome toomuch yet since
browser adoption seems to happen very slowly. I'd be a lot more worried if FF3
copies these features.

------
litewulf
I think this is one of those worrying-about-buggy-whip-manufacturer type
problems.

Sometimes new things make old things obsolete. Sometimes the old thing is
given a new use. Oh no.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Can you please elaborate?

~~~
litewulf
Sorry I read this as a very "oh no there are services I like that are being
supplanted by Google ahhh!"

Simply, there are lots of things I would consider relatively obvious shoe-ins
for inclusion in browsers. Searchable web archives seem one of those (its easy
to say "I remember seeing a site about it", but sometimes hard to remember
exact details) and the obvious response is that some services will die off if
they fail to provide compelling new functionality, and some will live on.

In the same way, Google or Yahoo search results are way different from what
they used to be. I remember people worrying about technorati as search engines
began getting better at returning blogs as search results when in the end I
think its good that I don't have a different search engine for each source of
information. This progression is natural and healthy, and worrying about one
product over another is rather needless.

Love products for the functionality or the possibilities they allow, not the
logo on them. If something better comes along then by all means switch instead
of worrying about the health of the old thing.

------
volida
i dont see the link with rescuetime

